# MY Caribe Eating ?



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

I have a mix school listed below . 
My Caribe is the only one not eating off the top (Pellets) 
The rest have no problem . 
So I feed the others then put some food in for the caribe 
Today will be day three with no specil feeding , it has gone two days all ready . 
I may let it go 4 days before I give in . 
Thoughts pleas .,


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

he could go like atleast a week without eating, eventully he will notice that all of the others are eating and filling up on food on top of the water, he will come around. Give it time


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

Today will be day 12 (Yes thats rite) twelve days with no food the caribe is def showing more 
intrest in eating each day it swims almost to the top as if it is going to eat and then just 
turns away . 
-----------WILL MY CARIBE STARVE ITS SELF ?--------------- 
I Really want it to eat pellets as part (90%) of its diet . 
I do NOT Want to give in but on the same note I do not want my fish to starve to death . 
Then I would have to drive a half hour to go see ASH and buy one more . 
Hard head not eating in that long ehhh !


----------



## mulrooneyryan (Aug 13, 2006)

i had the exact same problem with my piraya, all my ps would eat pellets except him. the only thing is, that i wouldnt drop food in for him after, he would go without eating for that day. it took 4 months for him to finally eat his first pellet, and now its no problem, he goes for them all the time. your caribe will not starve himself, dont worry about that. he knows that the pellets are edible, he sees the other ps eating them, he just chooses not to eat them, when he is hungry enough he will eat them. and dont worry about having to feed a mostly pellet diet. after my piraya ate his first few pellets, he became accustomed to eating them once a week with no problems and i didnt have to start the whole process all over again.

congrats on waiting it out 12 days so far, most people fail at getting their ps to eat pellets because they give in way to easily.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

He will come around, trust me. I added two much smaller reds to the mix, so I spot fed them for two weeks, then slowly moved them onto pellets like the big boys. Now, everyone is eating pellets, and a ton of them everyday. Your Cariba will not starve himself, but apparently needs a bit of time to figure out what the food it. Sounds like he is about to break, so keep up the hard work and he will come around shortly.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Don't give up my friend, the Cariba will come around.

It took my bigger Piraya 3 weeks before he accepted the pellets, now he can get enough.

Hater


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

Thx for relaxing me guys


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

Ok 17 days no food yet . I think the caribe took a bite out of my reds tail fin dew 
to hunger/natural instankt to stay alive . It ate the whole bottom off . 
I am not giving up now , I am too far into this . 
THIS CARIBE WILL EAT WHAT THEW ALL EAT IN MY TANK lol .


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

Ok Roll The Dice today will be day number 23 
Is this normal


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Don't give up Bernokarl, your cariba has a good fat storage.

Remember that Caribas could go up to months without eating in the wild and remember that the fish will not starve itself.

I wanted to ask you, how is the color on your other fishes eating the pellets?

Hater


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

try this-

you can pre soak some pellets for a bit, hold them under water then squeeze, this will remove the 'air' from the pellet and they will slowly sink, your caribe will eat them realise that there good, then build up confidence to eat them off the top.

This worked with my terns,

hope this help's


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

Good idea d8 I had been thinking of a way to get them to sink fir the caribe . 
And Hater their color is very nice I will post a vid in the proper place within the 1/2 hour 
and we all can get a good look at the Pellet fed P's .

I do notice that the caribe is falling behind in growth my P's are all in their first year of growth .
I want the caribe to eat and bring back on its growth and color .


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

Someone ate my EXO's that I have had well over a year now . 
Umm ! I WONDER WHO DID IT . It culd be me but I would guess my Caribe did it








If you cant bet Um Eat Umm yum . 
At least it has ate something I know it has the instanct , With no more exo I think the 
pellets will be next . 
Ill repost every sooo often and keep updated as if I havent .


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm glad to hear you haven't given in yet. It took me about 5 weeks to get my shoal to accept pellets.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> With no more exo I think the pellets will be next .


I......... don't think so. Your Caribe is intent on taking live food. The next victim will either the next weakest fish, or the Caribe itself.


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

If I did the math right 34 day's and the caribe has only ate two exo/bucktooth and that was around 
day 20 or 25 or so . 
(Just a little update) 
Fish Looks and acts healthy .


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

my mac put up a fight with krill from the top ....not as long as your P but hold strong he will give in


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

so my delema is this: just the same, i just got some mixed pygos ranging from 5" to 9" and they were raised on "cooked" shrimp and i know cooked just makes a turd, nothing more. i want to teach them to eat pellets as well, is it too late? or do i need to hold strong as well......????

ive tried to feed them orange ruffy but some took a bit and thats it, mabe its stress from the move (3 hours in a tub) but their eatting habits are strange. once a week is good for pellets? or more?


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

eventually it will eat what you put in the tank....


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

assclown said:


> so my delema is this: just the same, i just got some mixed pygos ranging from 5" to 9" and they were raised on "cooked" shrimp and i know cooked just makes a turd, nothing more. i want to teach them to eat pellets as well, is it too late? or do i need to hold strong as well......????
> 
> ive tried to feed them orange ruffy but some took a bit and thats it, mabe its stress from the move (3 hours in a tub) but their eatting habits are strange. once a week is good for pellets? or more?


I feed mines a little bit of pellets almost every day. I'm not too worried about fat because pellets are very low in fat and I never over feed.

Your fishes are 5-9" then it's going to take a little while before they accepts pellets as a food, so be prepare.

Hater


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

43 day's Gentilmen no pellets yet just the two EXo's 
43 day's
43 day's
43 day's
43 day's
43 day's
43 day's Dose it look skinny ?


----------

